# Feeding Vegetables to Cattle



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

After seeing lots of posts here and elsewhere about radishes, turnips, and cows will eat whatever and thinking about gardening I found this article.

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/m/#publication?id=AN280

My takeaway was that cattle eating the actual vegetable might have less gain as the water content would fill them up on less nutrient dense food. However I think it might still help hold condition when nothing else better is available.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

It mightwork better if someone had a pelletizer or made it into meal thereby reducing the water intake. That is if someone has the surplus veggies and a mechanical press or other equipment. S

My son is taking on a pumpkin venture this year so I imagine the surplus will meet the cider press and the n the rumen


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

Yah some sort of meal would be good. I've seen little grinders on Craig's list that might work if it was already a bit drier. Maybe cut them open first.

The key thought I learned here was that adding low quality food isn't just giving them more food, it's displacing some amount of higher quality food and having the opposite affect.


----------

